# Lazy Pirogy



## CharlieD (May 9, 2012)

Lazy Pirogy, or as they are called in Russian Lenivie Vareniki. (TNT)

Or you can call them Halushki in Ukrainian, or if you want to make them Italian, they would probably be called gnocchi. Not sure though.

Anyways:
½ lb. farmers’ cheese
1 egg
1 cup flour
Salt to taste 
½ tea spoon Baking soda 
and 
1 table spoon of vinegar mixed together 
(Can be substituted for baking powder) 

I was really lazy this morning, could not get out of the bed. I overslept my first shift of Morning Prayer, decided to make something different for kids. I did not have Farmers cheese, only Cottage, I do not really like to use it because it has too much liquid for this this dish, but I did it anyway, had to add more flour. Mix/kneed everything together till a ball forms, roll it out into a long round, or not so round, ahh, darn, what is it cold, you know shape like snake, round and long. Anyways you know what I mean. Do you? If you do tell me what it is called, please. Doesn’t have to be perfect by any means. In the meantime boil some water in a pot, it is better to have pot big enough so you pasta, let’s call it that, will have enough room to cook and grow, because if you did it right it will grow. Add a little bit of sat to the water. Slice the pasta into about half an inch to ¾ of an inch pieces and put into boiling water. In the beginning when I first started making this I would cook only one to see if it falls apart, if it did I would add more flour and kneed it some more. When they swim to the top, give them couple more minutes and they are done. Take it out with slotted spoon; serve with butter and sour cream.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for this! And, the story to accompany it. I also have a lazy day perogie recipe that is a "lazy day" perogie hotdish. I'll have to dig it out when I get settled.


----------



## tinlizzie (May 9, 2012)

Thank you very much for the directions that go along with the recipe.

In the town where I grew up, there were a lot of cooks who came from Eastern Europe, Czechoslovakia, mostly, and I recall them talking about haluski noodles.  These were the same ladies who made chicken paprikash for Sunday dinners.  I wonder if your little dumplings are the same thing as their noodles.  In any case, I'm copying your recipe for my file and hope I'll be brave enough to try it one of these days.


----------



## taxlady (May 9, 2012)

I would call that a rope or a snake.


----------



## justplainbill (May 9, 2012)

Some people would expect  Halušky / галушка to contain potatoes.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 9, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Some people would expect  Halušky / галушка to contain potatoes.


I think that it is a regional thing...my Czech friend expects her perogies to be filled with sauerkraut, some of my polish friends, potatoes...


----------



## justplainbill (May 9, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I think that it is a regional thing...my fCzech friend expects her perogies to be filled with sauerkraut, some of my polish friends, potatoes...


I was referring to the composition / content of the dough / noodle / dumpling.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 9, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Lazy Pirogy, or as they are called in Russian Lenivie Vareniki. (TNT)
> 
> Or you can call them Halushki in Ukrainian, or if you want to make them Italian, they would probably be called gnocchi. Not sure though.
> 
> ...



Do you mean rolled into a rope, Charlie?

And I have copied and pasted this!  Thanks!


----------



## CharlieD (May 9, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Do you mean rolled into a rope, Charlie?
> 
> And I have copied and pasted this!  Thanks!


there you go, that is what I meant. Thank you.


----------



## CharlieD (May 9, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Some people would expect  Halušky / галушка to contain potatoes.



You are correct, my friend, but some times it is plain past with nothing in it. Depending on where you are from there could be different names.


----------



## Addie (May 9, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I would call that a rope or a snake.


 
+1


----------



## Addie (May 9, 2012)

It has always amazed that people come to our shores, can't speak a word of English, study like mad and are able to conquer the language in a short time. My son's FIL comes from Albania. He was in the Russian army before he came here two years ago. Spoke Russian and Albanian. Not one word of English. My son learned Albanian so he could talk to him. FIL has done better learning English than my son has Albanian. 

Charlie, you seem to do quite all right with your English. Congratulations on conquering a most difficult language. You have more courage than I do.


----------



## letscook (May 10, 2012)

I know Haluski as:
fry 1lb. bacon til just crisp, remove from pan,chop into peices- addbutter & large onion sliced and cook then add head of cabbage all sliced up couple cloves of garlic minced up cook till tender then added cooked well buttered egg noodles to it and salt and pepper, mix in cooked bacon and serve.

Just goes to show how one dish can be so different to others.


----------



## justplainbill (May 10, 2012)

letscook said:


> I know Haluski as:
> fry 1lb. bacon til just crisp, remove from pan,chop into peices- addbutter & large onion sliced and cook then add head of cabbage all sliced up couple cloves of garlic minced up cook till tender then added cooked well buttered egg noodles to it and salt and pepper, mix in cooked bacon and serve.
> 
> Just goes to show how one dish can be so different to others.


Some might call that kapusta.


----------



## letscook (May 10, 2012)

yes very true and like I said different dishes different version
My polish inlaw taught me kapusta this way with the main ingredients of split peas, salt pork, saurkrautno noodles.

I always find it interesting the translation of different but the same dishes cooked by different cultures.
Like ravolis  can turn into chinese dumpling or perogies depending on the culture.


----------



## CharlieD (May 10, 2012)

Addie, thank you. That is why I am a big proponent of One lenguage. English must be official lenguage, and those who do not want to speak it, are welcome to go back to where they come from.


----------



## Addie (May 10, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Addie, thank you. That is why I am a big proponent of One lenguage. English must be official lenguage, and those who do not want to speak it, are welcome to go back to where they come from.


 
Your words are those spoken by so many Americans.

But I do understand the difficulty of learning English. Example: (bough, a tree branch) (bow, bend at the waist) (bow, a ribbon for the hair) (buy, to make a  purchase) (by, to go past) (bye, to leave a person)  are just a couple. It is a wonder that anyone can learn the language. And then the spelling is totally confusing Even for Americans. You can hold your head up high with your conquering the language.


----------



## CharlieD (May 10, 2012)

Listen, I make plenty of mistakes, But I try. You understand me. Corrections are always welcome. Tell you the truth, I cannot spell in Russian either. I can cook blindfolded, But spelling is just not my thing.


----------



## Addie (May 11, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Listen, I make plenty of mistakes, But I try. You understand me. Corrections are always welcome. Tell you the truth, I cannot spell in Russian either. I can cook blindfolded, But spelling is just not my thing.


 
Charlie, I have a daughter that is an executive secretary for management in the Department of Vehicles. She calls me from work all the time asking, "Mom, how do you spell....?" When she has to write a report, I would have to say that at least 40% of it is my work. And she has spell check on her computer. I can't wait until she retires in 5 years. Then I can stop working. My middle son has asked me to spell the word "a" for him. Nobody can be a worse speller than  my two kids. Sometimes I wonder if they are really mine. 

And besides, we all know that here in the forum, spelling never counts. We know what you mean. I have always found that I have a special place in my heart for folks who have difficulty with spelling. I always have had trouble with puncuation. English is such a difficult language. We love you just the way you are.


----------



## CharlieD (May 11, 2012)

TYou made me blush.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 11, 2012)

Good Evening Charlie,

When you mentioned a gnocchi shape, and then a poster discussed a rope / cord or snake  shaped pasta --- Are we talking about: 

1- Tortelli which is a square shaped Ravioli ? 

2- Panzerotti which is a half moon shape Ravioli ? 

3-  Fenesècchie which is a 6 inch thick Rope pasta ?  

4-  Or is it Cappelletti, a Ravioli rounded circular shape ? 

What shape in other words are these Dumplings ?

They sound wonderful.
Thanks for posting the recipe.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## CharlieD (May 11, 2012)

I really was not talking about any particular shape, more kind of variations of the name of the similar dish in different parts of the world. Honestly, gnocchi are not even made like this as far as I know; they supposed to be with potato, are they not? 
By the same talking you can throw in Chinese or Japanese dumplings.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 11, 2012)

*Charlie: Dumpling Recipe*

 Good Evening Charlie,

Thanks for such a quick reply.

Gnocchi can be made with grated Potato or wheat flour ... and / or with spinach added ... Depending on region ... 

Your dumplings: so, are they sort of like Wonton-ish ? 

Are they similar to a Russian Perogi ? 

Fiona had stated: rolled into a rope shape ... so therefore a shape which would be like a rectangular packet ? 

Shape does not matter, I could see from your recipe ... the key is the DOUGH & how the dough is made ... and then, boiling process and of course the stuffing.

I just re-read it ... and I believe I can manage to follow ur instructions when I return from our anniversary trip. We are leaving 14th Monday and returning 19th Saturday afternoon. 

They sound real nice ... 

Thanks,
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 11, 2012)

Margi,

Charlie ends up with a long rope of dough and just cuts it into coins, which he then boils.  They are not filled, that's why he calls them "Lazy."


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 12, 2012)

Princess Fiona,

Thanks for your assistance ... Now I understand ... 

Have nice wkend. 
Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (May 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Margi,
> 
> Charlie ends up with a long rope of dough and just cuts it into coins, which he then boils.  They are not filled, that's why he calls them "Lazy."



That is right, thank you.

Yea, Marg, just mix flour and cheese together and you are good to go. Even if you simply rip small pieces of the dough and throw into boiling water. The idea is to help people like me, lazy and busy. Simple solution.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 13, 2012)

Charlie, 

Good Morning,

Thanks very much. Shall do ... they sound scrumptuous ... I am a mangia mangia di Pasta ( pasta eater ) ... 

Margi.


----------

